# help



## pirahnabreeder01 (Oct 4, 2004)

hello guys just posting for some info and atm my breeding pair and suspected pair are in my 150 gallon ag tub and they are in about 70 gallons of water 6-7" deep am createing the dry season how long should i keep them in these conditions before filling the tank back up and my water temps are 85 degrees gonna bring it down to 75-76 when i fill it back up with colder dechlord water just wondering if it took just a day or a couple days whats your guys thoughts im prolly over doing it but you kno over achive instead of under achieve i was allways tought Thanks for your time


----------

